

Yahoo just broke every page that was using their Weather Badge - irunbackwards

Yep ... they sure did.
======
irunbackwards
Prepend uk. to the badge URL to temporarily fix.

[http://uk.weather.yahoo.com/badge/?id=12796367&u=f&t...](http://uk.weather.yahoo.com/badge/?id=12796367&u=f&t=green&l=horizontal)

------
sp332
um, how about a link? some explanation? anything?

~~~
irunbackwards
Sorry. Yahoo! provided an embeddable widget for weather forecasts that was
used pretty commonplace on the internet. Today, all requests to that widget
just forward to the weather.yahoo.com homepage, thus breaking any websites
using the widget. I had to go through clients' websites and prepend a uk. to
the weather subdomain to get it to work.

